# Fourth anual Andy Ammon R.G.S. women hunt



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I am goin to start a new post for this hunt this will be put on by the Andy Ammon Chapter or the R.G.S. for women only and this will be our fourth anual hunt. The hunt will be Jan 15,2005 at BearCreek hunting preserve 12670 Beecher Rd. Clayton MI 49235. Cost is 75.00 per hunter this includes four rooster, gun instructions, skeet, low brass shells to practice with and a gourmet meal fit for a queen. We will have guides with all pointing dogs to more enhance your hunt. After the hunt we will show you how to clean and butcher your birds(for those that don't know how). Also after lunch for those that would like to go back out and try harvest the birds not taken in morning hunt can for free. All women will need to have a small game hunting licence or preserve licence, shells(size five or six's work best but nothing bigger than 4's this is for saftey reasons). You will need to wear Blaze orange for saftey (a hat will due but a vest would be better). This hunt will be limmited to the first 16 women who mail there deposit to Bear Creek Hunt Club c/o Exelby Farms 6750 Dell Rd., Saline, MI 48176. Just put on the check "Womens Outing Jan. 15th" and please post here if you send deposit so I can keep track of who is going. I'm still working on other things for the hunt but need to know how many women to arange food, handlers and misc. Thank you I hope you can join us many have seen our past hunts on TV and believe me the ladies all have had a good time even though it was been cold and snowy for a couple of the previous hunts.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

There will be at least one setter breeder and one lab breeder (both are women) at the outting incase any women have question about owning or training dogs. I have also had a couple of field trail guys offer to supply there time and dogs to help you ladies see and hunt over some really great dogs. Also I'm trying to get some door prizes for the ladies but it hard to due with out women.


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

WOW WD you are really trying to spoil us. 

Thanks for all your hard work.

I better get my money in.

Cheers, 
Gail


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Gail I'm not going to spoil you to much you have to due the walking and shooting but that will build up an appetite for the meal fit for a queen. I just got a killer recipe for a pheasant appetizer I'm going to try have (that is if I get any birds ). If we can't get a least 8 women by the end of the month I will have to cancell the hunt and send deposit back so spread the word.


----------



## Huntress (Dec 14, 2000)

Wormdunker,

Thank you so much for posting information on this hunt. I would like to attend, but am unsure if my knee will tolerate all the walking. I will check in with my orthopod and let you know if I can attend. 

Best Regards,

Huntress


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Ladies if we don't start getting women looks like the hunt may be in trouble we only have three deposits. The deposits will be mailed back if the hunt is cancelled.


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Come on Women, WD has gone to a LOT of trouble setting this up for us. It will be a good time and yummy eating (both at the hunt and after the hunt when we eat our birds)

I sent mine in.

Maybe you can ask for it as a christmas present. Guy rarely know what to get women for Christmas. So make it easy on them.

Cheers, 
Gail


----------

